# Property managers hiring licensed contractors



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello,
I'm a licensed contractor and I was wondering if anyone knew if Property Management companies are required to hire Licensed Contractors. I haven't found anything that states they have to use licensed people, but it seems to me if there doing licensed maintenance work, they'd have to use Licensed Contractors. If anyone could give me some info I'd apppriciate it.

Thanks,
ANC Customs


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

In my neck of the woods, maintenance is allowed to be done in-house. Changing lamps, ballasts, etc. up to a certain voltage & amperage do not require a license.

Above that threshold, hey either must be licensed or hire someone who is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

I work for several property managment companies. In Georgia only some trades are Licensed. Electrical, Plumbing, Hvac. A GC has to be licensed but only if they are doing work involving a licensed trade and the job is over 2500.00. So as a handyman I can do pretty much any other repair without a state license. They do require liability, work comp, rrp cert, and a business license among other things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah here in California if you're doing work that's 500 dolars or more including materials, you have to be licensed. I'm just really curious how some people can get away with work that I know has to be licensed, and they some how slip through the cracks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Anc said:


> Yeah here in California if you're doing work that's 500 dolars or more including materials, you have to be licensed. I'm just really curious how some people can get away with work that I know has to be licensed, and they some how slip through the cracks.


One other thing about PM companies. They usually cap the amount that can be done without extra approval, here it's 300.00


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a murky area. I, as a home owner cannot do any plumbing in my home without a master plumbing lisc. (union must have a little pull here) But I can do elect. work with a permit... Doesn't make much sense.
I can get away with plumbing repairs to do a successfull wint. I'm doing which requires real skills in plumbing and there is not a question or permit involved. The hipocrispy and double standard is screaming. It seems that this part of the job is left to anyone who thinks they know what they are doing and can do it cheap...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah it seems people are just hiring anypne that's cheap, and not realising that here in California they can be prosecuted. In my area I haven't found that Property Mangers have to hire Licensed people, I hope to find a law somewhere where I can propse a new one in my state. All the unlicensed people are taking work away from us Licensed Contractors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

In Minnesota I know that a home owner can do their own electrical, plumbing, and structural. I also know that a direct blood relative can do the work as well. I know because my stepfather could not help us with a plumbing line but my biological dad could help(not that we would ask him).

It is just recommended that a licensed contractor do the work. By recommended I mean that the city inspector will inspect your work with a fine tooth comb. It is just extremely ridiculous to assume that you cannot do work on your home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

72opp said:


> In Minnesota I know that a home owner can do their own electrical, plumbing, and structural. I also know that a direct blood relative can do the work as well. I know because my stepfather could not help us with a plumbing line but my biological dad could help(not that we would ask him).
> 
> It is just recommended that a licensed contractor do the work. By recommended I mean that the city inspector will inspect your work with a fine tooth comb. It is just extremely ridiculous to assume that you cannot do work on your home.


Yeah that all makes sense, I just want a law put in so property managers are allowed to only hire Licensed Contractors. There's so many unlicensed people taking work away from my company, and the companies are puttting themselves on a fine line.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

In MI a home owner can do any repair, a handyman up to $600 in total repair, and anything over has to be by a licensed contractor. I still think these companies should at least hold a builders license or GC license.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

I totally agree with you, especially here in CALI.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Anc said:


> I totally agree with you, especially here in CALI.


The more I read about cali the more I dont even want to vacation there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The more I read about cali the more I dont even want to vacation there.



And on top of that they have there citizens thinking more regs is better after all i have a license so I must be better than you.....

Licensing laws are just another restraint of trade.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Framer53 said:


> And on top of that they have there citizens thinking more regs is better after all i have a license so I must be better than you.....
> 
> Licensing laws are just another restraint of trade.




It depends where you live. Some things are needed but most states are entirely out of hand. Just more tax collections. For me to build a new house in the county, (outside of city limits) The only permit fee is $350 for a conditional use fee to build a single family residence. there are no building permits required since there is not building department. I need an a septic permit/inspection ($230) but i can install the septic myself.

If i am doing work for hire, I need to be licensed for plumbing and electrical IN town but in the county i do not. No permits required for repairs in town but there are for upgrades. In the county, NOTHING. 

I have a friend in PA that was told he had to get a building permit for a damn chicken house. Glad i don't live anywhere like that.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

In the state of oregon you need to be licensed to work on real estate greater than $500.00. If you hire subs they are required to be properly licensed. I think there are a few companies that have in house maintenance departments that aren't licensed. But every pmc I've worked with required proof of licensure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> In the state of oregon you need to be licensed to work on real estate greater than $500.00. If you hire subs they are required to be properly licensed. I think there are a few companies that have in house maintenance departments that aren't licensed. But every pmc I've worked with required proof of licensure.


Yeah same here in Alifornia. I think that just cause you have in house maintenance, PMC should only hire licensed professionals. Why would a PMC send a unlicensed person to a home that isn't properly licensed or even bonded. The unlicensed wires a outlet wrong, the house burns down, whos respondible, the PMC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

This property preservation thing is a big problem. They're getting away without having to pull permits. No permits, no income for the city, county, whatever. Then on top of that you have companies that don't know plumbing, elec. or anything else for that matter and are doing it anyway. They are hired to inspect (company I know) they show up, turn the gas off, take picture of meter (just happen to have the same locks that gas company uses), throw snow in toilet, take picture. Ohhh! guess it froze! Now they get to do the thaw and fix pipes. Oh no, they came back and guess what? there's no copper in the house! Guess who took that?  So, then you put in new copper and by who's standards? they can't solder. They then do the wint and walk away. New home owner comes in turns on electric and next thing ya know the basement is flooded because the dumb*** didn't drain the water heater!

By not policing these banks, the home owners, they are doing band-aid fixes on major problems and just passing the buck down the road. By leaving these houses in such distressed condition and not properly fixing them and NOT selling them, they bring all our home values down! And these companies that they hire don't have to licensed here in MN and with the amount of money the banks are paying to fix, it's no wonder that there cheating to make ends meet. As a licensed contractor I couldn't do that! I'd loose my license so fast. ing pisses me off to no end...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

AJAX said:


> This property preservation thing is a big problem. They're getting away without having to pull permits. No permits, no income for the city, county, whatever. Then on top of that you have companies that don't know plumbing, elec. or anything else for that matter and are doing it anyway. They are hired to inspect (company I know) they show up, turn the gas off, take picture of meter (just happen to have the same locks that gas company uses), throw snow in toilet, take picture. Ohhh! guess it froze! Now they get to do the thaw and fix pipes. Oh no, they came back and guess what? there's no copper in the house! Guess who took that?  So, then you put in new copper and by who's standards? they can't solder. They then do the wint and walk away. New home owner comes in turns on electric and next thing ya know the basement is flooded because the dumb*** didn't drain the water heater!
> 
> By not policing these banks, the home owners, they are doing band-aid fixes on major problems and just passing the buck down the road. By leaving these houses in such distressed condition and not properly fixing them and NOT
> selling them, they bring all our home values
> ...


Yeah I totally agree with what you posted. I'd sure love to get a law written up so that all these phoney people aren't allowed to do this type of work. It's nuts a bank can send some unlicensed person in, even a rental management company should not be allowed to send unlicensed people in to homes. I'm going to find a way to get a law written up and passed cause there taking all the work from us contractors that acutally have brains and know what the hell were doing. Anyone ever wants to support me in working on this law thing, I'd really appriciate it a bunch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Because we need more laws....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Anc said:


> Yeah I totally agree with what you posted. I'd sure love to get a law written up so that all these phoney people aren't allowed to do this type of work. It's nuts a bank can send some unlicensed person in, even a rental management company should not be allowed to send unlicensed people in to homes. I'm going to find a way to get a law written up and passed cause there taking all the work from us contractors that acutally have brains and know what the hell were doing. Anyone ever wants to support me in working on this law thing, I'd really appriciate it a bunch.


I realize that we are in two different states with different laws. I think alot of people don't. I do not have any other license other than a business license. However I'm not required to have any other license. That does NOT make me a Hack or a phoney or anything else. I take great pride in bein an honest upstanding tradesman. I am RRP certified.(and I follow rrp rules) I have liability and comp. (above the min. required) I am a member of the BBB. I have no control over the fact that my state doesn't require me to have a license. All that said. I wouls like to see my state require a handyman license. But dam* don't rag on unlicensed when it's not required everywhere. Not directed at anyone in particular...just wanted to rant I suppose


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing a handyman license where I am at.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> Because we need more laws....


Amen, how about just enforcing the laws we already have.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Anc said:


> Yeah I totally agree with what you posted. I'd sure love to get a law written up so that all these phoney people aren't allowed to do this type of work. It's nuts a bank can send some unlicensed person in, even a rental management company should not be allowed to send unlicensed people in to homes. I'm going to find a way to get a law written up and passed cause there taking all the work from us contractors that acutally have brains and know what the hell were doing. Anyone ever wants to support me in working on this law thing, I'd really appriciate it a bunch.







Ask the guys in FL exactly how well that has worked out for them.

I've read a lot where they turn them in, the building department and city enforcement goes after them.
Guess what..... there are still plenty of hacks stealing the licensed guy's work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

*Hey*

Hey,
Hope I didn't offend anyone, I just wish there was some kind of law here in Cali, cause there's so many people doing illegal work, and it's hard to catch them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

No offense taken, I think most of us understand your frustration in trying to make a living.



How ever honestly consider how over regulated CA already is, and then ask yourself if all these laws and regs already on the books have made CA such a great place to live.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Imagine what it would be like without those laws! How about we enforce the ones we already have?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Ask the guys in FL exactly how well that has worked out for them.
> 
> I've read a lot where they turn them in, the building department and city enforcement goes after them.
> Guess what..... there are still plenty of hacks stealing the licensed guy's work.


You hit the nail on the head. It seems everyone is doing things a bit shady. Even the new $250 million VA hospital is being built that way. They GC was caught hiding illegal alien workers in a Conex box stacked on top of ther Conex boxes. I guess they figured the Code Enforcement and imigration officers did not know how to climb a ladder. 

The news reported that it was over 120 degrees in the box where the men were being hidden until the inspectors left. It would have worked too, if not for one of the workers on the site recommending that they search the stacked boxes. 

I have reported a lot of such activities and it does no good. There is just so much of it that they are replced by the next shady character before the current ones can be run off. 

Then the guy is back in a few weeks with a new company name and a slap on the wrist. 

Maybe the law should be changed so that you are banned from life from the profession if you are caught. Sort of like how computer hackers are banned from being able to use a computer with internet access.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

In my state your required to be licensed, doesn't stop anyone. The laws from state to state are so different its almost impossible to get everyone on the same page. It hopeless to think more laws will help.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> In my state your required to be licensed, doesn't stop anyone. The laws from state to state are so different its almost impossible to get everyone on the same page. It hopeless to think more laws will help.


Most contracts that nationals or regions put out states that "we" the contractor are responsible for following all fed, state and local laws governing contracting services. With nobody really out there to police this type of work...probably not going to change any time soon.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Most contracts that nationals or regions put out states that "we" the contractor are responsible for following all fed, state and local laws governing contracting services. With nobody really out there to police this type of work...probably not going to change any time soon.


Also, this is just another way in which "the man" is indemnified by the actions of hacks that they willingly sign up and can choose to not verify all of their information on applications. 

Again, he who makes all the money makes all the rules.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Most contracts that nationals or regions put out states that "we" the contractor are responsible for following all fed, state and local laws governing contracting services. With nobody really out there to police this type of work...probably not going to change any time soon.








They absolutely hate when you throw their contract back in their face when they are trying to get you to do some thing stupid and against state regs.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> They absolutely hate when you throw their contract back in their face when they are trying to get you to do some thing stupid and against state regs.


It's because just like in real life, everything is results driven. What the $15 an hour desk jockey is focused on is their commission check. The more work they can get done by the due date translates to their performance incentive. 

I ran departments of up 84 employees who were well paid by salaries and would try to manipulate the incentive plan to pad their pockets. It's the same thing here.


----------

